# wedding goblet



## bmac (Aug 28, 2007)

Made this for the manager of the flooring and countertop store where I shop. It's made out of pear and has a walnut oil finish on it. It's going to the engravers now for the bride & grooms name and the inscription " With this ring I thee wed"

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nicely executed!


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, that is gorgeous.  Nicely done!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 28, 2007)

Very, Very Nice.

How did you do the interlocking captured rings?


----------



## gketell (Aug 28, 2007)

WHOA!! Ok, I get how to do a single captive ring.  How in the world do you do two interlocking captive rings??

Very Very nice goblet.  Beautiful execution!!

GK


----------



## bmac (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, they are appreciated.
Interlockings rings? It's all in the way you hold the tool!!![]
Actually, you have to break one of them and then glue it back together. If you break it instead of cutting it, you usually can't see the break line.

Again, thanks for the comments.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## kkwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice piece, great work.


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 30, 2007)

Very Nice.  Two captive rings.  Impressive.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 30, 2007)

What an inspiring piece. Great work.


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 4, 2007)

This is the third time i came back to look at this goblet. It would be great even with out the rings. Awesome work!  The members of this board never cease to amaze me.


----------



## grumps (Sep 6, 2007)

That, Bobby, is one beautiful creation!


----------



## Kalai (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, I like the shape a lot and the captive rings are great.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------

